# WWII Odenwald (German supply vessel posing as the U.S.Willmoto)



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi all

*Odenwald* I believe she was built in 1923 and was owned by Hamburg America but I not certain.

I know the *USS Omaha* was instrumental in her capture in 1941 whilst she was posing as the U.S. Merchant vessel *Willmoto*.

Does anybody have any more details of either the *Odenwald* or the _*Willmoto*_?

Tks in advance

Regards

NigelC


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Google in "Willmoto", got to Time .com article for 1941, some info there. 

fred


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Fred

Tks for the pointer, will give it a try

Regards

NigelC


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Nigel,

Is this your ship?

Odenwald. ID 5606058. Launched 9/1/1923. Completed 1/4/1923.

History: 1935 ASSUAN - 1938 ODENWALD - 1942 BLENHEIM

Broken up San Fransisco 1949.

Regards (Thumb)


----------

